
We can't love Vending Machines until we gain free coffees from them - matteopisani
https://medium.com/@matteo.pisani.91/how-i-hacked-modern-vending-machines-43f4ae8decec
======
ClassyComedy
Interesting, and here I thought vending machines are not that prone to hacking
but of course, this is a newer model from what I see

